# Leaking water into Passenger footwell - Coupe NOT Roadster



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

As per the title really, went to remove the carpet from the TT (Coupe) in preparation to run my new loom for the new seats and noticed the passenger foot well is soaking with water - carpet started to go moldy (hidden under the foot mat). Luckily I was going to replace the carpet anyway as the clips that hold the mat in place on the drivers side have broken off and I have sourced a carpet from a breaker [Thank you Adam Tankard].

So from googling I read about a potential issue with the grommet to the right hand side (when looking from the front) of the pollen filter holder. So I removed the pollen filter and it's plastic housing frame and then covered the grommet in mastic to ensure that area is totally sealed. Pretty sure that would have solved the issue as the whole grommet is now covered. Got the wife to pour a kettle of water back into that area and I got into the passenger foot well on my back with my head right under the bulkhead with the sound deadening removed and a torch shining upwards. Still get a tiny trickle of water coming in - a whole kettle full of water into that area poured at a slow rate will probably deposit around two thimbles worth of water into the foot well.

Can't really see where it is coming from other that it would appear to be from that grommet area near the bottom left of the pollen filter area. Only thing I can think to do is put some dye into the water tomorrow and try again...

Any other suggestions or potential culprit areas? Most of the water poured in goes out through the hole where the wires run down and the water then drops out the bottom of the car. Whats really anoying is my other TT has no grommet (just a hole where it should be and it doesn't leak any water!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Possibly blocked door drains will cause door to fill with water & then it will reach interior by dripping in under doorcard.
Check door drans.
Hoggy.


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Possibly blocked door drains will cause door to fill with water & then it will reach interior by dripping in under doorcard.
> Check door drans.
> Hoggy.


Thanks for the response Hoggy, but unfortunately it's not coming from under the doors. I forgot to say I checked all that first. I tested the door by spraying it with a hose for a good 5 minutes and no water was coming in. I can see it trickling slowly down from the front bulkhead on the top left hand side (when looking from the inside [side closest to passenger wing mirror]). Issue is that I can't see all the way to the top to see exactly where it is entering...


----------



## mhuk01 (Apr 14, 2016)

Look where the cabin filter is and to the right. Another small space where you can't get a hand into. There is a grommet. Has it failed? It will leak down into the car.


----------



## Yashin (Sep 10, 2016)

As above, there is another grommet the right side that's more likely to leak closer to the door, have you taken the glove box out? Can see better and maybe a smoke test behind to see where it's leaking from.


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

mhuk01 said:


> Look where the cabin filter is and to the right. Another small space where you can't get a hand into. There is a grommet. Has it failed? It will leak down into the car.


No it's ok. I covered it in mastic to be double sure though...


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

Yashin said:


> As above, there is another grommet the right side that's more likely to leak closer to the door, have you taken the glove box out? Can see better and maybe a smoke test behind to see where it's leaking from.


I've had the glovebox out - doesn't make any difference though still can't see far enough up behind. Next step is probably to remove the whole dashboard and the hot air blower and all the gubins below the dash. Annoying as I had the dashboard out last week when I swapping to my flocked version...


----------



## Wiggles01 (Jun 27, 2014)

Check the heater pipes as it could be leaking from there? You may have knocked something while swapping the dash out.
W


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

Wiggles01 said:


> Check the heater pipes as it could be leaking from there? You may have knocked something while swapping the dash out.
> W


No leaking pipes - only happens when I pour water onto the car \ it rains. Been out with a big funnel angling it at different parts around the pollen filter area then pouring a kettle of water through the funnel... Still not been able to pin point exactly where it is coming in. Just tried smearing some clear mastic around the various grommets and will leave it to harden overnight as a last ditch attempt before I remove the whole dash and everything fitted under it... Really pissed off now...


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

I noticed a grommet on the bulkhead when I had the left front wheel arch liner out to change the washer pump. It could be in the area you are looking at


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

rusTTy_racer said:


> I noticed a grommet on the bulkhead when I had the left front wheel arch liner out to change the washer pump. It could be in the area you are looking at


I had the arch liner out yesterday but didn't notice that - will have another look today.
Thanks rusTTy.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

If youre pouring water in scuttle panel area p/s and your also sure the main drain into the wheel arch isnt the cause.(It should be say enough to isolate that,with the arch liner off).
Then your left with limited causes.
The p/s sunken grommet area is a real pia to even get close to from the inside without pulling out most of the loom .
Since access is much easier from outside ,and if you have by now eliminated the wheelarch drain :
Pouring water gets water ingress ,how about removing/checking under the pollen f box and Im sure its akward,maybe whatever seals it was disturbed when doing the dash work ,as mentioned^.


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

SOLVED. Once I took out the dash and the fan blower and all the plastic housing and crap below the dash, I found a little horizontal seam where two sheets of metal butt up against each other it's to the right of the passenger wheel arch (when viewed from the inside looking to the front of the car) about 40 cm from the floor on the bulkhead. The water was making it's way in there. Just put some silicon over it and performed various water tests and the leak appears to have gone.


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Good work  Now to put it all back together... [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

rusTTy_racer said:


> Good work  Now to put it all back together... [smiley=bomb.gif]


Whole dash (top, sides and center) out in under an hour - done it 3 times in the last 2 weeks so an expert now. Then two hours to remove all the other crap below it - took me a while to find some of the hidden bolts and catches. Same time to put it all back together. Even managed to find time to run the new wiring looms for the Porsche electric seats and got the carpet down too. Just need to put the trim around the carpet back down now. Pretty pleased with myself and I learned a fair bit about how everything works under the dash


----------



## Halo in Reverse (Jan 11, 2017)

Nice work MrQuad


----------



## Daveyd69 (Aug 1, 2017)

did you document this? i have the same fault on the same side also a coupe not a soft top.
instructions to remove the section of dash required and carpet would be appreciated


----------



## Scriptkiddiee (Sep 21, 2020)

Thought I'd just chip in to this thread as this is the 'leaky cockpit' thread that did it for me. I found the pax footwell damp after a few days of bad rain. Spent a day pulling out various obvious sources including skuttle tray off and entire cabin filter assembly out but left scratching my head into day 2 and 3. Drain holes into the wheel arch were clear and draining well and inside with the carpets pulled back the tiniest beads of water would accumulate out of no where like magic. Turned out water was getting in through this seam or around the bolt through the bulkhead above the wheel arch. To this day I don't know exactly where this was coming in as it was a tiny amount but a healthy dose of silicon mastic blended with knuckle skin and blood and the problem is gone.

My best guess is that water was running down the wiper/washer wiring loom that goes down the drain hole in the very corner under the cabin filter service flap and running down the bulkhead onto this seam which is not as seamy as it probably was 16 years ago but visually there nothing obviously wrong. I've added some photos with bad annotations to show where the water was coming from and where a siliconed up (in red) - last photo is as good as I could get. One thing I would add is that I did this without having the dash out, it is possible to get your hand up behind the dash to this join where a bolt comes in above the wheel arch if you and soft child like hands like mine but it's not easy. Just need the carpet back and various insulation etc out the way.


----------



## Daviedd85 (Apr 17, 2018)

I've had he same issue myself and never noticed that little area. Can you get to it by just taking the passenger side plastics and pulling the carpet back? Cheers


----------



## Scriptkiddiee (Sep 21, 2020)

Yes only need to remove the corner footwell trim covering the electrical connections and fold back the carpet and sound proofing bits under the glove box right out the way (quite stiff). It's also worth while popping out the end panel on the dash as it serves and useful spy hole to this area once you get some good lighting underneath. Happy drip hunting season...


----------

